# The Affair is Over



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

It's not me, it's you.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the laugh. Here I thought you and your lover broke up.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Travis who????...............


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The guy is a fucking unreal rider, but the whole "spiritual" vibe thing is getting to be a little much IMO.

But, he's Travis Rice. He can do whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

3 still moments stuck to me after watching the movie:

1. That Japan nipple deep carve.
2. Mikkel Bang's stalefish (was it Mikkel? i think it's him). That was style.
3. Travis nailing a rodeo landing over a steep-ass sliding face. Epic.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Travis who????...............


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I know Shaun White..........Travis somebody............has he won a halfpipe?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I know Shaun White..........Travis somebody............has he won a halfpipe?


I've won 2 halfpipes but I usually just call it a pipe.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> 3 still moments stuck to me after watching the movie:
> 
> 1. That Japan nipple deep carve.
> 2. Mikkel Bang's stalefish (was it Mikkel? i think it's him). That was style.
> 3. Travis nailing a rodeo landing over a steep-ass sliding face. Epic.



Was it the stalefish in the Japan night shoot? Cos I think that was actually Lando with his bright green pants lol. Either way that was def super stylish. And agree with the pow nipple deep carve, sick.


For me, I think my 3 would be:

1 - Vic De Le Rue's straight line in Alaska. That was absolute bonkers. His short but awesome part was all sick really.

2 - Eric Jackson's nose butter to BS 3 in Alaska was a thing of beauty. Uber style there.

3 - Mikkel Bang's tree bonk trick in Japan was sick. And that's probably even harder than it already looks. All those tree bonks were pretty crazy in general.

*Special mention: that Bode Merrill 1-footer in the Wyoming segment was so gnarly. Can't ever imagine doing that. His 1 footer crash into the trees in the Crash landings special feature looked extra painful.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Travis is a really good rider and all but there are so many people whose riding is more exciting/inspiring to watch for me. Iguchi, Lynn, Temple Cummins, Terje, Kazu, John Jackson, Ben Ferguson, Jake Blauvelt just to name some.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

taco tuesday said:


> Travis is a really good rider and all but there are so many people whose riding is more exciting/inspiring to watch for me. Iguchi, Lynn, Temple Cummins, Terje, Kazu, John Jackson, Ben Ferguson, Jake Blauvelt just to name some.


Agreed hundo percent. TRice is an absolute behemoth with stomping huge tricks on massive hits & backcountry kickers but his style doesn't resonate with me personally and agree that there are arguably much more stylish riders out there.

My personal faves:

Nicolas Muller
Ben Ferg
Jake Blauvelt
Christian Haller
Stale Sandbech
Stephan Maurer
Gigi Ruf


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

He's nothing but a marketing bitch at the moment. Everybody wants his face promoting their products.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The guy has to eat. The gig pays squat on its own. Even Lib can't pay a massive amount of cash and they are by far the biggest beneficiary. Red Bull certainly has the most cash but how much are they really going to spend for a fringe sport that even most people who do it don't know who he is. I guess there's a bit of a bidding war between them and Monster for him. But I bet its still far from rock star money. Lindsey Vonn probably made more for her Reeses commercials than he makes in sponsorship money in the last 3 years.

I'm guessing he's getting a pretty good % of sales for his movies though. And that is why he's going all stupid trying to pitch it. It's a money stream he can try to directly influence.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Red bull used to pay White an assload. They pay the top athletes very well. 

He also has lib, union, gopro, toyota, skull candy, blah blah blah.... 

Good for him to be making a great living doing what he loves. He might have to start marketing his films to natgeo though....


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Argo said:


> He might have to start marketing his films to natgeo though....



Which is probably a very sound business move as it would be another revenue source.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Red bull used to pay White an assload. They pay the top athletes very well.
> 
> He also has lib, union, gopro, toyota, skull candy, blah blah blah....
> 
> Good for him to be making a great living doing what he loves. He might have to start marketing his films to natgeo though....


Sady there is a huge difference between White and Rice as far as recognition. White had/has 100 times the name recognition as Rice. Say the name Rice and you'll get 20 times the response of Jim and he's been retired from baseball for 30 years.

In the end you have to sell product and regardless how good you are you aren't gonna get more out of them then they think you are worth.

I'm not saying he isn't doing well, really well and considered probably rich by most, but in the world of Lebron and Tiger who pulled down $10M+ a year in a single sponsorship its a ripple in the pond. Just saying I think the first reaction a lot of us would have to what he's pulling in from most of his deals is a 'wow, thats it. Thought it'd be more'.

Of course its all about the sum of the pieces.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> Which is probably a very sound business move as it would be another revenue source.


Except he's no David Attenborough. And the production costs are probably through the roof compared to what they usually do. The entire Planet Earth series was probably less than either AoF or 4th.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Except he's no David Attenborough. And the production costs are probably through the roof compared to what they usually do. The entire Planet Earth series was probably less than either AoF or 4th.




I meant selling syndication rights for 4th, not producing a new one. That makes no sense for a specialty cable channel.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

TRice called last week... after this thread?? Rethink


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The thing I like about Rice is that he's become one of the biggest names in extreme sports while not participating in the traditional avenues - the Olympics and X Games.

The guy is an incredible snowboarder and right now I think he's struggling with wondering if that's all he is. I think that's where all this spiritual stuff and bro science stuff is coming from. Hopefully it's just a phase, pun fully intended.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Was it the stalefish in the Japan night shoot? Cos I think that was actually Lando with his bright green pants lol. Either way that was def super stylish. And agree with the pow nipple deep carve, sick.
> 
> 
> For me, I think my 3 would be:
> ...


Yeah that one. Could be Lando as it's his style for sure. I really like Lando's riding. Unfortunately it's not a great match against TRice... Lando goes better in a film with Blauvelt and Nico.

Anyways the straightline was dope too. Kinda like a surfer getting spit from a massive barrel.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> He's nothing but a marketing bitch at the moment. Everybody wants his face promoting their products.


Which is paricularly funny cos he has such an unrecognizable face. 

No pun intended, just an observation. Seen the dude in several movies - great shredder, for sure -, but when opening the thread and seeing the pics, I had to read the text to know who's it. I could stumble over his feet and wouldn't do anything else than say "sorry" and walk on (not that I'd do anything else with any other dude I'd actually recognize, but then I'd at least knew on whose feet I just stomped)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> He's nothing but a marketing bitch at the moment. Everybody wants his face promoting their products.


If people were coming to you offering you shit tons of money to rep their product you'd be all core as shit and tell them to go fuck off?

I call bullshit.

There are two types of snowboarders. Those who have the skills and marketability to make money off of it and and those who get jealous of the people who do.

The thing I like about Rice is that he's shown that there are other avenues to make a good living off of riding than the typical Olympics/X Games approach. Others have done this too, but none as well as Rice.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> .
> 
> The thing I like about Rice is that he's shown that there are other avenues to make a good living off of riding than the typical Olympics/X Games approach. Others have done this too, but none as well as Rice.


Couldn't agree more and have a lot of respect for him for that.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I call bullshit.
> 
> There are two types of snowboarders. Those who have the skills and marketability to make money off of it and and those who get jealous of the people who do.


I see your bullshit......and say this is horseshit................


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> I see your bullshit......and say this is horseshit................


LOL

Absolutely.

You dont have to be a corporate sell out.... nor you have to be jealous of those who do.

Tons of real people out there busting it, WITH the skills, WITH the marketability.... without being jealous of the corporate sell outs... or without even caring to be 'that'.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good lord, we're reverting back to that bro brah "we're such cool, core riders, bro" bullshit aren't we?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

So.......of those two.......which are you?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> So.......of those two.......which are you?


Oh, I'm definitely jealous of those who can make a living riding. I wish I could too. Being jealous doesn't mean you lay around moaning and groaning about it, but yeah, I think we'd all be lying if we didn't admit that we wish we could make a good living riding a snowboard.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Which is paricularly funny cos he has such an unrecognizable face.
> 
> No pun intended, just an observation. Seen the dude in several movies - great shredder, for sure -, but when opening the thread and seeing the pics, I had to read the text to know who's it. I could stumble over his feet and wouldn't do anything else than say "sorry" and walk on (not that I'd do anything else with any other dude I'd actually recognize, but then I'd at least knew on whose feet I just stomped)


Which eludes to my point where he really isn't worth paying a ton of money to. When he walks down the street with his red bull hat on nobody knows him, or cares. It doesn't do them any better than if I were to do it, which of course I wouldn't be allowed to because i'm not a brah to pull it off, but that's a different thing altogether.

And I'm not sure I'd recognize him now with him sporting his original Point Break Brody locks he has now.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh, I'm definitely jealous of those who can make a living riding. I wish I could too. Being jealous doesn't mean you lay around moaning and groaning about it, but yeah, I think we'd all be lying if we didn't admit that we wish we could make a good living riding a snowboard.


I couldn't give two fucks.........making a living snowboarding means deadlines.....commitments......and more responsibility.........who needs that? I go boarding to escape and have fun........


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> I couldn't give two fucks.........making a living snowboarding means deadlines.....commitments......and more responsibility.........who needs that? I go boarding to escape and have fun........


So, you're telling me that if you had an opportunity to make really good money snowboarding for a living, you'd turn it down to keep on doing what you're doing now?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm pretty much living' the dream now...........


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Lol I would take that deal in a heartbeat. If I'm gonna deal with the same issues of the working world anyway, I'd rather do something as awesome as shredding while getting paid to rip & turn. That'd be the life. But that's just me.

And end of the day, T-Rice and his movies get me and my crew psyched to ride (held a Fourth Phase screening party few days ago. Got everyone so stoked for the season). And at least with The Fourth Phase, we got to see a little bit more into the mind of this insane ripper that is Travis Rice. On top of that, him and his films seems to bring majority of the snowboarding world together, so can't all be that bad. Whatever your thoughts may be on him, if he/films gets you pumped to ride, it's a job well done in my eyes.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> I'm pretty much living' the dream now...........


“Don't wake up. Your having a much better time asleep. :snowboard2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> If people were coming to you offering you shit tons of money to rep their product you'd be all core as shit and tell them to go fuck off?
> 
> I call bullshit.
> 
> ...


I have no personal issues with him, honestly. And I don't think I'm jealous, maybe a little but I'm a pretty content guy. I've been a huge fan for a long time and think he's done rad stuff, he's an innovator in the sport for sure. My issue is just based solely out of the fact that I see it everywhere, and it's gotten obnoxious. The whole thing leading up to the release of the movie, all the hype, all the commercials, clips, etc. Yeah he's doing good, but my eyes have had enough. I don't disagree lin, I'm just not in the market for TRice breakfast bars, soap, socks, underwear, jackets, pants, Tacoma, etc. 
:whiteflag:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I'm just not in the market for TRice breakfast bars, soap, socks, underwear, jackets, pants, Tacoma, etc.


Whattt?! But I already have my TRice boxer briefs otw. Hahah.

But ya, fair point tho.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Didnt Lando just go from 4th Phase back to being a carpenter? and he's happy with it?
That's what his little clip said 

Frankly.... there's a HUGE middle ground and it's out there alive and well, and pretty liveable.

Travis chose the life of Red Bull and flashy movies....
Jeremy Jones chose a different life. I'm pretty sure JJ would not trade his life for Travis'.

JF Pelchat was a pro snowboarder... he still is. You dont see his face plastered on life-size posters at shops. He's making a decent living and still hits Whistler on opening day. In fact, he still lines up for his chair 
Pretty sure he wouldn't trade his life for Travis' either.

Xavier de le Rue.

Blauvelt.

Gigi Ruf, he has his own company.

Scott Stevens looks pretty happy and giddy.

I doubt any of them are jealous of Travis. Nor would they want to be the new face of Kelloggs Frosted Flakes.

Most people forget the VERY important little bit that as soon as you're a full time "pro" snowboarder... it's no longer "something you love". You're not... "just out there shredding". MANY MANY MANY times you're doing things you hate just as much as the dude on his 9-5. But the 9-5 guy doesnt know Travis is actually waking up EARLIER than him.... or "working" way past his bedtime.... or dealing with everyday stresses just like the next guy.

That said... Travis is pretty down to earth. I think what he did sort of exploded, and now he HAS to go big, or else. Like I said sometime before, I hope he gets dumped by Red Bull and Gopro so he can produce stuff without the corporate expectations. I'm pretty sure it would be 1000000x better than 4th phase.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> I have no personal issues with him, honestly. And I don't think I'm jealous, maybe a little but I'm a pretty content guy. I've been a huge fan for a long time and think he's done rad stuff, he's an innovator in the sport for sure. My issue is just based solely out of the fact that I see it everywhere, and it's gotten obnoxious. The whole thing leading up to the release of the movie, all the hype, all the commercials, clips, etc. Yeah he's doing good, but my eyes have had enough. I don't disagree lin, I'm just not in the market for TRice breakfast bars, soap, socks, underwear, jackets, pants, Tacoma, etc.
> :whiteflag:


Don't disagree. It's gotten a little much, but I think he's seeing his window closing. He's on the wrong side of 30 now. Gotta cash in while he still can.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Now THIS is an off-season shit post. Suddenly it's cool to shit on Travis Rice since Shaun's retired now? Is it some pre-req that we need some rider to be unified against?

Travis isn't slapping his name on gum or Razor scooters, it's not like he's a sell out or some shit.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Now THIS is an off-season shit post. Suddenly it's cool to shit on Travis Rice since Shaun's retired now? Is it some pre-req that we need some rider to be unified against?
> 
> Travis isn't slapping his name on gum or Razor scooters, it's not like he's a sell out or some shit.


Party pooper.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Now THIS is an off-season shit post. Suddenly it's cool to shit on Travis Rice since Shaun's retired now? Is it some pre-req that we need some rider to be unified against?
> 
> Travis isn't slapping his name on gum or Razor scooters, it's not like he's a sell out or some shit.


To be fair, there's only been a couple of posts truly shitting on him.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Good riders come and good riders go...I'm stoked I'm gonna be riding soon.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> “Don't wake up. Your having a much better time asleep. :snowboard2:


My life is better then your vacation..........:grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Down in mexico now, chillin in Puerto Vallarta. What people think of being so great in life isnt always necessarily true from one person to the next. 

Rice is living his dream, jones his, apparently mojo is living his..... nothing to say that everyone's looking to live like any of them.... I lived slopeside for 5 years and just like everything, the routine does get old. Wake up and walk to the gondola, ride until 2, go to work, sleep, repeat for 150+ days.. gotta mix it up a bit... 

All the shit rice does would get old, sure that rising is great but constant travel and keeping sponsors happy, no thanks.. 

However, he is getting paid great money to take free trips to amazing riding locales..... cant hate him for tbat or for living HIS dream.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, fucking hot chicks all day long for money would probably get old too, but I'd still be willing to give it a shot.

Living slopeside in a resort town is a far cry from what Rice experiences. The dude basically has huge corporate sponsors footing the bill for whatever crazy snowboarding trip he comes up with as long as they can video it. That's a fucking sweet gig.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Most people forget the VERY important little bit that as soon as you're a full time "pro" snowboarder... it's no longer "something you love". You're not... "just out there shredding". MANY MANY MANY times you're doing things you hate just as much as the dude on his 9-5. But the 9-5 guy doesnt know Travis is actually waking up EARLIER than him.... or "working" way past his bedtime.... or dealing with everyday stresses just like the next guy..


Yup. Look what happened to White. I mean, he still makes a ton of dough, but even he admitted to not really liking snowboarding anymore because it became more of a job than something he would do with his friends. All the training, responsibilities, crashes from going as huge as possible, deadlines, pressure to perform, etc. 

I use snowboarding as a way to get away. It's my greatest passion, and I work to be able to afford to snowboard. Would I love to get paid to snowboard? Absolutely. But as soon as I did, I'm sure the allure wouldn't be what it is now for me. It's special to me, and not something I can take for granted.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> My life is better then your vacation..........:grin:


#octoberturns


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

All these famous people are just bored. They don't have to rise and grind like the rest of us. They have too much free time. I mean, he's obsessed with the water cycle.:icon_scratch: I get it, nature is cool. There are lots of other cool things in the world, no?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont geek out on much celebrity shit, even in the sports I enjoy, but I've always enjoyed the vibe (mostly commercialized) coming out of Jhole....I'm smellin what those boys are steppin in.

10...15....20+ years running I see Travis and Brian and co doing it right


...saw some post about $840 for a new Trice ....lolwut tho....? Those expensive unwrapped lib tips...maaaan....wut...?


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't believe I read all that shit. Have fun or don't. The dude gets paid to have fun, why not be stoked for him? It's hopefully going to start snowing soon. We should all (Almost. I'm more jealous of October turns guy than Travis here) start being able to pay to have fun soon.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

For the record..........I no disrespect trice.......me no half da rida he izz..............


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Redline said:


> I can't believe I read all that shit. I'm more jealous of October turns guy than Travis here) start being able to pay to have fun soon.


#ridenbend has a fan........


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> #ridenbend has a fan........


It's funny because this wasn't even a shit on rice thread. I was breaking off the affair to move on to obsessing about other riders. I heart Ben Ferguson now.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought I was being over the top silly.......................TRice......would love to ride......or try to keep him in my sight.....any day........


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I dont geek out on much celebrity shit, even in the sports I enjoy, but I've always enjoyed the vibe (mostly commercialized) coming out of Jhole....I'm smellin what those boys are steppin in.
> 
> 10...15....20+ years running I see Travis and Brian and co doing it right
> 
> ...


Why would you not fully wrap it.............you don't wear half a condom..............


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Why would you not fully wrap it.............you don't wear half a condom..............




Or may be they do... you know, for low shlong weight.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> snowklinger said:
> 
> 
> > I dont geek out on much celebrity shit, even in the sports I enjoy, but I've always enjoyed the vibe (mostly commercialized) coming out of Jhole....I'm smellin what those boys are steppin in.
> ...


Like a condom Lib only wraps the parts you need wrapped.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

freshy said:


> Like a condom Lib only wraps the parts you need wrapped.


Just the tip..................not............


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I heart Ben Ferguson now.


That's what's up.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Why would you not fully wrap it.............you don't wear half a condom..............


Speak for yourself...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> Speak for yourself...


Pretty sure........you're the reason they invented condoms.........:shrug:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

good work guys


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

Didn´t like the movie at all. But i dont understand the hate for Travis.
He´s still one of the best.
I just think that this is a movie not specifically made for snowboarders.
If you see it as a documentary it´s still crap but has a few good moments...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Shreddr said:


> Didn´t like the movie at all. But i dont understand the hate for Travis.
> He´s still one of the best.
> It´s just think that this is a movie not specifically made for snowboarders.
> If you see it as a documentary it´s still crap but has a few good moments...


It's rigged! The whole thing is rigged!


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> It's rigged! The whole thing is rigged!


Yes it´s a lot of bullshit babbeling from the narrater. And just so so much filler material.
Slowmo Shots of helicopters... and so on... Just fell asleep the 2nd time i tried watching it.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Speak for yourself...
> ...


Lucky for me that my Dad only wore half...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the original criticism was that Travis based on those photos seems to be one faked robbery away from being a Kardashian.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

f00bar said:


> I think the original criticism was that Travis based on those photos seems to be one faked robbery away from being a Kardashian.


Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TR at least sounds like a pretty intelligent guy. I will give him that. He needs to have a kid. That will F his water cycle obsessing up good.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

That gopro footage should have been in the film. Episode one was amazing. Episode two was ok and hopefully isn't any indication of how the rest will go.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Just the tip..................not............


Just the D, not your full body.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Shreddr said:


> Didn´t like the movie at all. But i dont understand the hate for Travis.
> He´s still one of the best.
> I just think that this is a movie not specifically made for snowboarders.
> If you see it as a documentary it´s still crap but has a few good moments...


As a snowboarder and a guy who loves documentaries this was a weirdly disappointing film. I can only see it as boring, there was so much silence and footage of anything but snowboarding. Can't believe I got so bored I turned it off sometime in AK after Lando left. Planned on watching the rest the next day but 14 days later I still have not had that much of a desire to watch the remainder.

Travis can do whatever he wants, it's his life. If he wants to be a social media dickhead it will be lost upon me anyway. But I will be pissed if I see a TRice brand show up in Sport Check.


----------



## jkalhusseini (Oct 21, 2016)

I just worry that this will turn into an even larger cash cow every other year.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Was it the stalefish in the Japan night shoot? Cos I think that was actually Lando with his bright green pants lol. Either way that was def super stylish. And agree with the pow nipple deep carve, sick.


Actually it wasnt the Japan night one. It was this one in Japan, but not the night sesh:









So yeah it's Mikkel Bang....

That was sweet.

There's another method by Lando where he hits some branches.... sounded like a spine-breaking method


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Actually it wasnt the Japan night one. It was this one in Japan, but not the night sesh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, that's one beaut stalefish. And I think I know the exact method you're talking about, that one was pretty sick (the one where he looked like he was winding up his arm). Though I am more of a disciple of the Terje/Nico style methods vs The Jamie Lynn style. But both are sick regardless.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I finally got around to watching the gopro series, it really is the best of the footage being released. Its like the wikileaks of snowboarding. 

Also, this is one of my favorite short stories from gopro..... I like Elyse also, cool chick.


----------

